# Dubia dropping egg sacks



## TheOne23 (Dec 1, 2007)

I have seen some of the females drop egg sacks rather than retain them. Does this mean their living conditions aren't correct? If so what could it be?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I had this problem when i had dubias before, what's your set up like?


----------



## TheOne23 (Dec 1, 2007)

There in a bit vented tub filled with egg cartons they have bran wheat substrate are are fed on fruit and veg mainly apple and orange, they have dog biscuits too. they have water in cotton wool. they are kept in a dark place and on a heat mat.


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

:2thumb:could be old females just a thought:2thumb:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Do you have to move the tub when feeding them? Or do you have to move any of the egg trays to put food in? 

My problem before was disturbance because i was having to move stuff around in their tub to put food underneath. They were bought as large and grown on so none were old adults. Now i have a gap at the side where food goes so i can just take the lid off and put them in.


----------



## TheOne23 (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah I do move the tub. the current one is see throught, keep trying to find one. Does anyone know where I can buy a black rub tub?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I think it would be either they are getting too hot or too dry but I can't say for sure. 
As for getting a dark tub my solution was too paint the outside of the tub : victory:
There is some pics of my setup here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/552178-guineas-guide-roaches-lots-pics.html


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I got some fablon/stickyback plastic and stuck it round the outside of my tub.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

The good thing about painting a box or like juzza said sticking plastic to it is that it will keep the heat in a lot more and give you more stable temps plus use less electric.


----------

